

Motivational posters with a designy twist - Victorjm
http://deptofmotivation.com

======
KiwiCoder
It may be a cultural thing but I rarely find this style of poster motivating.
More often I find it demotivating that an employer or co-worker has the gall
(or perhaps naivete) to expect to influence my personal motivation through an
arbitrary aphorism pinned to the wall. I enjoy witty and insightful as much as
the next person but would not wish to work at a place where truisms decorate
the halls. I'd rather have scenery and nice paintings, thanks all the same.

------
suprjami
Ask HN: Can I have $75 of your money?

------
blt
This is exactly what I need to fix the lack of meaning in my job! I know I'll
be a top performer soon.

------
thebiglebrewski
What's the twist here?

~~~
KiwiCoder
Apparently the twist is designy.

------
PeterWhittaker
These are excellent. I especially like the first one.

------
Punoxysm
Where is the design?

